# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  chart with multiple filters for difference columns

## JPRICH16

Hi

I am creating a $ forecast based on ppl and their team by quarter.

Basically is someone is in team A in Q1 and B in Q2 the  pivot or table should show them in A or in B in their repsective quarters.

See example attached!

Jeffrey

----------


## Sunny18pc

Hi,

Your query is not very clear and the sample file is not having any values.

Please elaborate our requirement along with sample data to assist you better.

----------

